
CIA watchdog ‘accidentally destroyed’ copy of ‘torture report’ - hackuser
http://thehill.com/policy/national-security/280002-cia-watchdog-accidentally-destroyed-only-copy-of-torture-report
======
alexforster
_Acting inspector general Christopher Sharpley uploaded the report to the
office 's internal computer network and then destroyed the hard disk,
apparently following standard protocol, the news outlet reported. Then,
someone else in the watchdog’s office reportedly misinterpreted instructions
from the Justice Department not to open the file and deleted it from the
server._

 _The CIA, in which the inspector general’s office sits, retains a copy of the
full report, and is waiting for the conclusion of a legal battle over the
document._

------
Pica_soO
Now, this can happen to the best of us. I have a watchdog that accidentally
can encrypt my whole disk. Cant be helped, one should hold a grudge about such
small accidents.

------
Bromskloss
> a 500-page executive summary

That page count is a horror in itself.

